# Timing Belt or chain?



## damianp (Sep 8, 1999)

Ok, I did some googling and searching on the forum, but haven't found a definitive answer. Does the A3/S3 have a timing belt or chain??


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

damianp said:


> Ok, I did some googling and searching on the forum, but haven't found a definitive answer. Does the A3/S3 have a timing belt or chain??


All EA888 engines have a timing chain.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

araemo said:


> All EA888 engines have a timing chain.


:thumbup:

/thread


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> /thread


Actually, it is worth mentioning that EA888 is only the 1.8 and 2.0 gasoline turbos.. I'm not sure about the diesel or any of the odd ones (is e-tron a hybrid, or pure electric?)... though I bet the diesels are chains as well.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

araemo said:


> Actually, it is worth mentioning that EA888 is only the 1.8 and 2.0 gasoline turbos.. I'm not sure about the diesel or any of the odd ones (is e-tron a hybrid, or pure electric?)... though I bet the diesels are chains as well.


The new diesel is an EA288 (the2.0 version) and uses a belt.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DasCC said:


> The new diesel is an EA288 (the2.0 version) and uses a belt.


Interesting, I decided to read up on it, at least some coverage of it claims the belt never needs replaced. I'm not sure I'd trust that past 100k.


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

According to the A3 maintenance manual, the belt for the diesel needs to be replaced at, as I recall, 120K or 140K miles.


----------

